# After a long break.



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

So after a break from breeding I got some new nice to start over. I now have no banded and no Siamese all rehomed to families of their own. I kept one male which was my first ever mouses last son. He's 9 months old now and called patch. We have purchased 2 females who I had great difficulty in sourcing in glasgow lol. Long story short here are Micky and mini. (Named by my 2 year old daughter)


----------



## bellamousey (Dec 18, 2014)

What cuties! Are you going to be breeding for banded and siamese again or something else?


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll have to work with pied just now. Was more or less impossible to get any other colours. The buck has banded genes and the does are pied genes. Micky had a litter of pied. 2 does and 4 bucks. Mini is just about ready to pop so hoping within a few days we will have some more babies haha! Wish I could get my hands on some Siamese again. Can't even borrow the buck I rehomed either as he is too old now


----------

